# Anyone in NYC right now?



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2010)

We have an exchange at the Manhattan Club starting a week from tomorrow. The weather forecast looks kind of grim: starting Tuesday it looks like snow showers every day with highs in the 30's and lows in the 20's. Are the roads and sidewalks kept clear of snow?

How miserable will it be? I'm not nearly as excited about going as I was when I made the exchange several months ago.

We used to own at the MC and we're very familiar with the area around it. We like the museums and hope to see a show or two. But, getting around doesn't seem too appealing right now.

We're flying in to JFK and I'm guessing it would be good to arrange for a car service. I don't relish the idea of dealing with luggage on the subway or pulling a suitcase through ice & snow.

Any suggestions to make me feel better about this trip?


----------



## wackymother (Feb 19, 2010)

I live just outside NYC. In Manhattan, yes, they clear the streets very well, plus the heat from the buildings, the subways, the cars and buses, melts the snow faster there than out here. Once you're in the city, you're almost always good to go. A big snowstorm will shut some things down for one day, but snow showers are no big deal. Have fun!


----------



## bigrick (Feb 19, 2010)

One thing I really like about the Manhattan Club is the easy access to the subway.  It's possible to get off the elevators and turn right into the Park Central lobby, walk passed their front desk, and exit the lobby onto W. 55th.  Turn left and in a few covered steps you are in the subway, on your way to somewhere warm.

Just remember that not all subway cars are heated.  Penn Station is not heated but Grand Central Station is.

It may not be Nevada weather but New York, New York casino is not New York City either!


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 19, 2010)

wackymother said:


> I live just outside NYC. In Manhattan, yes, they clear the streets very well, plus the heat from the buildings, the subways, the cars and buses, melts the snow faster there than out here. Once you're in the city, you're almost always good to go. A big snowstorm will shut some things down for one day, but snow showers are no big deal. Have fun!



What wm just said. I live about 10 miles from NYC.


----------



## brother coony (Feb 19, 2010)

Right now its sunny 43 in NYC, no snow on the ground, our normal temp. should be 42 and rising, just did a 10 day weather check and the lowest temp. a saw was 34 NEXT TUES. THAN BACK UP IN THE 40S, NYC snow is scoop up and melt in hot steam giants jums. hardley ever snow pile up on sidewalk, road and side walks always cleared and clean
 The excitement of NYC is year round, kick back and have fun, and whew you get back to NV let us know how your week was, enjoy


----------



## liborn2 (Feb 19, 2010)

You will do fine..however plan what to use for footware...while in the city..I use boots with good traction or wellies with thick socks..rain boots could do just as well..but bring the thick socks to keep your feet warm..
leather..sneakers, sport shoes..not good on wet and if out late at night..
black ice that "might" be around....so be prepare with some good boots..
The weather forecast can also be wrong..so don't fret about it..and it your lucky to have a light snow fall..head up to Central Park..take a horse carriage through Central Park  a True Winter Wonderland...
Have a safe trip, enjoy.
Welcome to NY...
just to give you an idea of what wellies are..you can google other sites or shop for them while in ny..
http://www.nextag.com/wellies/search-html


----------



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2010)

liborn2 said:


> You will do fine..however plan what to use for footware...while in the city..I use boots with good traction or wellies with thick socks..rain boots could do just as well..but bring the thick socks to keep your feet warm..
> leather..sneakers, sport shoes..not good on wet and if out late at night..
> black ice that "might" be around....so be prepare with some good boots..


Thanks so much for the footwear advice. I do have some boots that will work & my daughter has some wellies that I can borrow. I need to get some more warm socks, though.

brother coony, thanks for the encouraging weather forecast

things are looking up!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 20, 2010)

I live on LI, and my son lives and works in Manhattan.  Every time it snows, I ask him how much they have gotten.  We have 7 ins, they have maybe 7 but he always tells me practically nothing.  The snow just disappears in the city!  We had a storm last wee and went into Manhattan the next day.  It looked like it never snowed.  Yet I was told it was coming down like crazy!  I would not worry much at all.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 20, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> I live on LI, and my son lives and works in Manhattan.  Every time it snows, I ask him how much they have gotten.  We have 7 ins, they have maybe 7 but he always tells me practically nothing.  The snow just disappears in the city!  We had a storm last wee and went into Manhattan the next day.  It looked like it never snowed.  Yet I was told it was coming down like crazy!  I would not worry much at all.


Yup, same here - kids in the city, we get whacked and their snow is gone in hours.
Don't forget a hat and warm gloves - that is your best defense - and a light weight, shoulder style large bag that u can wear 'messenger style' when u r walking around the city - u need a place to put your hat, gloves and scarf when u r in museums, restaurants, etc.
You will look like a native


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> Don't forget a hat and warm gloves - that is your best defense - and a light weight, shoulder style large bag that u can wear 'messenger style' when u r walking around the city - u need a place to put your hat, gloves and scarf when u r in museums, restaurants, etc.
> You will look like a native



Great advice! Thanks.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Feb 20, 2010)

NYC is what you make it, more or less like life!
I have found it to be extremely affordable as long you don't act and turn into a tourist!
Do what the locals do!
No matter the weather or anything else, NYC is just plain fun!
You don't have to spend your money on theatre, cabs and the such.
There are a lot of vendors where you can eat for $6.00!
The Stanton Island ferry is free! Yes I said Free!
A lot of Musuems are also free!

So have a great time, follow the locals and enjoy!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 1, 2010)

*Having a great time in NY*

Just wanted to thank everyone for their encouraging advice in this thread. When I first posted we were seriously considering canceling our trip because of the weather. What a big mistake that would have been!

We're having a blast. Today we'll get to see David Letterman and Tues. & Thurs. it will be Regis and Kelly. Tomorrow we go to Wicked. The weather hasn't been a problem at all.

Did the Manhattan Club tour yesterday and it was relatively painless. Well 
worth the $100 dining gift card--good at several nearby restaurants. Used half of it at Brooklyn Diner last night.

Now we're going to walk over to Central Park.  Loving it here!


----------



## akp (Mar 1, 2010)

*Was the tour really only 90 minutes?*

I have a reservation at MC for June and they sent me an email last week asking if I'd do the tour.  They promised $150 dining card and said it would be 90 minutes.  I'm moderately interested in the tour if the really stick to about 90 minutes.

Thanks for the update, and I'm glad the weather cooperated for you!

Anita


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a call on my answering machine from MC.  Since we were just in Manhattan a month ago, I don't plan to go back immediately.  I don't know the details of what they are offering so I don't know if it's worth calling them back.  This is probably a cash for visit tour.  Has anyone else gotten a call recently?

Sue


----------



## Karen G (Mar 1, 2010)

akp said:


> I have a reservation at MC for June and they sent me an email last week asking if I'd do the tour.  They promised $150 dining card and said it would be 90 minutes.  I'm moderately interested in the tour if the really stick to about 90 minutes.


Yes, it may have even been a little less than 90 minutes. No pressure at all and very nice people.  Wish we had gotten $150 card! Ours was only $100, but still worth our time.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know what day your tour was but I recommend touring on Wednesday or Thursday or Friday.  The tour gifts usually are 2 tickets to a Broadway play (and sometimes they'll throw in a lunch certificate too if you ask).

The reason you should tour on the days I listed above is that you get play tickets for the same day you tour.  Their best play options are on these days.

If you tour on Monday or Tuesday, often there are no plays these days.  Then your gifts are food only.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 5, 2010)

bigrick said:


> I don't know what day your tour was but I recommend touring on Wednesday or Thursday or Friday.


Our tour was on Sunday. We arrived on Saturday for a seven-night stay.  We wanted to get the tour out of the way. I can't remember what shows they offered, but neither was one we wanted to see. The food gift card has worked out well.

We did see three shows this week:  Wicked, South Pacific, & A Behanding in Spokane.  The latter was a play with Christopher Walken & Sam Rockwell. It was fun to see those two actors live--the play was quite crazy & well-suited to Christopher Walken! Bought tickets at the box office for the first and got half-price tickets for the other two.  Enjoyed them all.


----------

